# لتسـبحــك نفســى أيهـــا العـريــس الابــدى



## غصن زيتون (8 أكتوبر 2009)

لتسبحك نفسى ايها العريس الابدى 

هب لى يا رب ان يشترك لسانى مع قلبى فى تسبيحك 
فان فيض حبك فى داخلى يُلهب اعماقى 
وقد بقى لسانى عاجزاً عن التعبير عما فى باطنى 

+++++++++++


لتكشف عن بهاء جمالك فى اعماقى 
يا من انت ابرع جمالاً من بنى البشر 
لتسكب بهاءك علىِ فاحمل شركة سماتك 

+++++++++++


جميل انت يا رب فى حبك 
بنزولك إلىِ رفعتنى الى حضن ابيك 
وبدخولك الى معركة التجارب وهبتنى نصرتك 
وبضعفك أعطيتنى ما هو اعظم من القوة .
جميل أنت على الصليب 
فقد فتحت لىِ احشائك الملتهبة حباً
فادخل واستقر فيها 
جميل انت فى قيامتك 
حطمت ابواب الجحيم وفتحت لىِ ابواب الفردوس 
جميل انت فى صعودك 
فانى أترقب مجيئك لكى ادخل معك الى سمواتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل  يا غصن

شكرااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2009)

> جميل انت فى قيامتك
> حطمت ابواب الجحيم وفتحت لىِ ابواب الفردوس
> جميل انت فى صعودك
> فانى أترقب مجيئك لكى ادخل معك الى سمواتك


 
فى منتهى الجمال بجد 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*آمـــــــــــــين


شكرا للصلاه الجميله

العدرا معاكم​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 أكتوبر 2009)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة 
بركة يسوع ترعاك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أكتوبر 2009)

> جميل يا غصن
> 
> شكرااااا على الصلاة الرائعة
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك



أخى الحبيب كليمو 
أشكر مرورك الرائع
وتشجيعك 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
وبركة صلوات قديسية تكون معك ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أكتوبر 2009)

> فى منتهى الجمال بجد
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



كوكو
كم هو جميل مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك
ويهب سلام لقلبك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أكتوبر 2009)

> آمـــــــــــــين
> 
> 
> شكرا للصلاه الجميله
> ...



اخى 
    النهيسى 
بركة العدرا معك 
كل ايام حياتك
شكراً لمرورك الرائع​


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أكتوبر 2009)

> امين
> 
> مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة
> بركة يسوع ترعاك



بنوتة
ميرسى على مرورك الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويغمرك بنعمتة


----------



## DODY2010 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاه جميله ربنا يبارككم


----------



## christianbible5 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> حطمت ابواب الجحيم وفتحت لىِ ابواب الفردوس
> جميل انت فى صعودك
> فانى أترقب مجيئك لكى ادخل معك الى سمواتك


*تسلم ايديك حبيبي...*

*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*

*اقدم هذه الصلاة عن نية المتألمين...*


----------



## DODY2010 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جااااااااااااااااااامده جداااااااااااااااا


----------

